# Engine Cont Relay does not work



## sun_123 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi All

I am new this forum. Want to say hi to all of you.

I have a problem with my 93 maxima V6 SOHC. Car cranks but does not start. I found that there was no sparks on the spark plugs. Checked Battery, Starter, Ignition coil , spark plugs etc everything was good.

Then i noticed that my engine check light does not come ON when i trun on the car (normally it used to come ON for few seconds and the it used to goes OFF). So checked the Engine Cont Fuses and relays and found all the fuses were ok but the Engine Cont Relay was bad, so i replaced it with a new relay (bought from nissan part store). But still my engine checklight did not come ON. I was getting 12V at the Engine Cont relay so i decided to bypass the Engine Contol relay. When I bypassed this relay every thing was fine Engine check light came up for few seconds and then went off. And my car started fine there after. I was wondering what this Engine Cont relay is for and Is it ok to bypass the relay? What's the problem with my car?

Need help please.

Thank you


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

So there's +12V at both points it's supposed to be, you replaced the relay, and it still didn't work...

then you wired straight across it and everything works. strange.
try putting 12V across the terminals of th relay while it's out of the car and see if you hear it clicking. sounds to me like there's something going on there..


----------



## sun_123 (Jan 10, 2005)

I tested the relay off the car, when i gave 12Volts to the relay coil I got a clicking noise. So I think the relay is working fine. 

When i checked the voltage at the relay socket in car i found that there was 12Volts at two points on the relay socket. 

As this relay has 4 pins I think the two pins are for the relay coil and the other two for the relay switch. When i checked the voltage at the relay socket in car Iam getting 12volts across the relay switch plug holes and no voltage across the relay coil plug hole. However iam getting 12Volts at one end of the coil plug hole with refernece to the ground.

If I short the relay switch everything works fine. (I think the ECU is getting powered on)

Where does the other end of the coil side cable come from? is it coming from the ECU? Does this mean some wire is broken? What is this Engine Cont Relay for?

Thank you


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Unfortunately, I can't answer those two questions.. I browsed the service manual, and all it said was how to check it- and any person that owns a multimeter should know how to check a relay....

The wiring diagram didn't show much, but it was also on a multi-page PDF and was a PITA to read. I'll do a bit more looking and see what I can find.


----------



## sun_123 (Jan 10, 2005)

I would greatly appreciate your help.


----------

